# Test Injections?



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

I Know This Might Sound Real Stupid But Here Goes,if You Miss The Glute Muscle Will Steroid Still Do Its Job...im Not Saying I Missed But U Never Know..i Devided Cheek Into 4 Parts Shot Top Out Side Qaudrent.. Used 1.5 23 Gauge Pin..250mg Test Enant By Univet..ass Is Sore As Hell.i Hav'nt Shot Nuttn For 4 Years So Maybe Lil Sloppy Lol..


----------



## alexvega (Mar 27, 2008)

change the fuck needle,


----------



## Mudge (Mar 27, 2008)

Volume of the shot matters too, it could just be the gear itself.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 28, 2008)

*ogggggggg*



alexvega said:


> change the fuck needle,



i`m running my thirth week , my glutes sore jut little bit after the shoot.

consider the neddle.test enant it??´s just 1cc. common!


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 28, 2008)

I Jus Got These Needle Every Board Says To Use This Size...no Redness Or Swelling Jus Sore Probaly Gear Like U Said...but Will It Still Work If U Did Miss Muscle


----------



## PappaD (Mar 28, 2008)

You're fine!! Make sure you massage the area and even take a hot shower and let the water run on it!


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 28, 2008)

umm no if you missed the muscle yes its a waste, and if your using 1.5 inch needle should be no way you missed its  like sticking your d*ck in a 5 ft hole in the dark unless your that bad j/k btw the needle should have no problem penitrating 1.5 inch to get to muscle through fat and dont bury it just in case it breaks off, also aspirate. Also it will be sore depending on the suspension no matter what will have some soreness your sticking a foreign object one and a half inches in your body tearing through muscle your body doesnts always agree with that


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 29, 2008)

The Muscle Is Still Sore And When I Flex I It Is Swollen Going Up To My Back.it Is Day 3 After Injection Is This Normal


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 29, 2008)

if the area is red and swollen then you have an infection and need to visit a doctor asap. you are either not changing your needles out like everyone has told you to, or your gear is infected.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 30, 2008)

Got  another question for u ..i got some masteron i want to use with the test to help me bulk up and was wondern when i should start it. its 100mg per cc i only got 10ml vial and i know its short acting so i'll  have to enject 2-3 times week,should i combine with test in same syringe or use totally different needle...thanks for any info


----------



## eh92891 (Mar 30, 2008)

Getbig82 said:


> umm no if you missed the muscle yes its a waste, and if your using 1.5 inch needle should be no way you missed its  like sticking your d*ck in a 5 ft hole in the dark unless your that bad j/k btw the needle should have no problem penitrating 1.5 inch to get to muscle through fat and dont bury it just in case it breaks off, also aspirate. Also it will be sore depending on the suspension no matter what will have some soreness your sticking a foreign object one and a half inches in your body tearing through muscle your body doesnts always agree with that



Ive heard on here on several occassions that if you miss the muscle, it doesnt mean exactly that the gear is junk. Can someone clarify this? I pinned yesterday for the first time with EQ/Enanthate 500 and I'm a little sore. I used a 22G x 1" needle. Im a slender 180lbs though with little fat. I pinned the glutes.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea im skinny dude bout 170 athletic build no ass..lol but i looked on youtube watched video,hit the glute minus i think when i flex glutes the whole  minus glute looks swolen starts at maximus and is swollen at angle to middle of low back.but i guess this is normal with univet gear doing my next shot 2marrow on left leg,its been 3 days sence last injection any suggestion on exactly were to hit got small legs not sticks but not huge either. also anyone know about my mastron stack.


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 30, 2008)

half way between knee and hip, and towards the outside of the quad but not completely in the side. you will be hobbling around for several days so have fun


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 30, 2008)

believe me you'll know if you have an abcess its some real real pain and if you have a lump around it, doesnt mean its abcess its the body reacting to the oil.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Mar 30, 2008)

jus my minus muscle is swollen lil pain been 3 days doing another 2marrow gonna put this one in leg between 6inchs above knee an 6in below hip on out side top ,hopefully this one not gonna be so bad..lol


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well it's tues,my ass pain is 90% gone, i did another shot monday but this time in leg does'nt seem to be much pain  today,if im setting down lookn at leg going 6inchs up from knee and 6inchs down from hip .making invisible line down center of leg i do the shot off to the out side but not all the way on side right...also i injected str8t down 90 degree while sitting i did'nt come in from side at angle ,did i mess up?


----------



## rmcfar (Apr 1, 2008)

JOHNJESSICA2008 said:


> Well it's tues,my ass pain is 90% gone, i did another shot monday but this time in leg does'nt seem to be much pain  today,if im setting down lookn at leg going 6inchs up from knee and 6inchs down from hip .making invisible line down center of leg i do the shot off to the out side but not all the way on side right...also i injected str8t down 90 degree while sitting i did'nt come in from side at angle ,did i mess up?



PM'D


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks,rmcfar...i think im gonna stick to legs hardly no pain at all still


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2008)

Pain is coming from the BA in most cases. The higher mg gear is worse for this.


----------



## eh92891 (Apr 4, 2008)

JOHNJESSICA2008 said:


> Well it's tues,my ass pain is 90% gone, i did another shot monday but this time in leg does'nt seem to be much pain  today,if im setting down lookn at leg going 6inchs up from knee and 6inchs down from hip .making invisible line down center of leg i do the shot off to the out side but not all the way on side right...also i injected str8t down 90 degree while sitting i did'nt come in from side at angle ,did i mess up?



I pinned Saturday with the EQ/Enanthate 500 and it was alot less pain than what everyone talked it up to be! I pinned in my right glute and it was sore just for about 3 days.


----------



## Doodd (May 7, 2011)

I have a question, I did my first test injection on monday in my glute. Its been five days now and it still hurts. Its a little swollen and when you look closely you can see a hint of redness mixed with a bruised like color. Now did I hit a blood vessel or is it infected?... I took my second injection on thursday in my thigh and its still hurts its not red but a little swollen. Im just wondering what I should do?!
Please help! Thanks.


----------



## vannesb (May 7, 2011)

I did some Test C once and got my dose a doc it was a different type (oil)? he explained it to me dont remeber the details thought I was going to die!! Limped around for a freakin week!!


----------



## Digitalash (May 7, 2011)

JOHNJESSICA2008 said:


> Well it's tues,my ass pain is 90% gone, i did another shot monday but this time in leg does'nt seem to be much pain today,if im setting down lookn at leg going 6inchs up from knee and 6inchs down from hip .making invisible line down center of leg i do the shot off to the out side but not all the way on side right...also i injected str8t down 90 degree while sitting i did'nt come in from side at angle ,did i mess up?


 
If it's getting better I think you're ok. First few pins hurt more for some guys, supposedly each muscle has to get used to it so even pinning in a new area can make it a bit more painful. Quad injection sounds good, if you need help always check www.spotinjections.com

I always pin quads and the pain isn't bad for me, some say it's the worst. I haven't pinned anything else yet so I can't comment but quads are not bad for me. 



Doodd said:


> I have a question, I did my first test injection on monday in my glute. Its been five days now and it still hurts. Its a little swollen and when you look closely you can see a hint of redness mixed with a bruised like color. Now did I hit a blood vessel or is it infected?... I took my second injection on thursday in my thigh and its still hurts its not red but a little swollen. Im just wondering what I should do?!
> Please help! Thanks.


 
Five days does not sound good bro. Redness is also a bad sign. Does it feel warm, itchy, swollen? Are you using alcohol to swab the vial top AND your skin? Are you changing pins every time, and making sure that nothing touches the pin before you inject? Not sure what gear you're using, but I've heard it's a good idea to bake your vials in the oven at around 200F for 30 minutes or so. Insert just the actual needle part of a syringe into the stopper to release pressure, make sure the end of the pin is NOT in the oil or some can spray out. This should sterilize it in case that's the problem. 

But I might see a doc anyway if I were you dude. At the very least get some antibiotics and run a course if you refuse to see a doc because of lack of insurance or whatever. 5 days with swelling and redness is a bad sign.


EDIT: to the thread starter, I don't think it's possible to miss the glute with a 1.5" pin, unless you went in at an extreme angle or you didn't push the pin in nearly far enough. I've heard subcutaneous injections still work, just not as well and it will take longer to absorb. So even if you missed it's not a total waste. Just make sure you're going all the way in and you're at about a 90 degree angle to the skin.


----------

